# Buying Rice?



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 2, 2022)

Okay KKF how's about some input on buying rice?

I live in the US and not in a coastal metropolis but we have a couple decent-sized Asian markets. Let's baseline this at all my rice is from grocery store chains.

What am I looking for in the Asian markets? Should I take a pic of the labels?

I accept what I have access to may only be so good, just wondering if there's some differentiators to look for?


----------



## tostadas (Oct 2, 2022)

What kind of rice are you looking for? Rice typically for Chinese food is different than Japanese or Indian for example.


----------



## jedy617 (Oct 2, 2022)

My favorite type of rice is koshihikari. Always comes out perfect for me. I buy this brand : https://www.amazon.com/Shirakiku-Ri...grocery&sprefix=white+rice,grocery,106&sr=1-8

and I know it can be found quite easily at my asian stores near me. I use it for fried rice, plain, with curry...etc etc. Also hear it is decent for making sushi. Not an expert in rice whatsoever, but I always use to have calrose in college in our rice cooker and it always came out meh no matter how much I washed it, and using a good rice cooker.

No idea if this is expensive or cheap (again you will find it cheaper in store vs amazon I'm sure) but I do know koshihikari is seen as a higher quality type of short grain rice....so it may be very expensive compared to others. However a 4 lb bag lasts me at least 2-3 months but I do not eat rice super often


----------



## stringer (Oct 2, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Okay KKF how's about some input on buying rice?
> 
> I live in the US and not in a coastal metropolis but we have a couple decent-sized Asian markets. Let's baseline this at all my rice is from grocery store chains.
> 
> ...


The staple in my house is aged basmati. Swad, Deer, and Royal are brands I've seen all around the country. Costco usually carries legit aged basmati (although your might have to buy 25 pounds).

But I'm biased towards Himalayan/Indian/Mowgli cuisine.


----------



## Delat (Oct 2, 2022)

We don’t really buy rice anymore but used to use Kokuho Rose as our staple (purchased from an Asian market). It’s a Japanese short grain rice, more tender and sticky/moist than something like Jasmine. 



https://www.amazon.com/Kokuho-Rose-Rice-15-Pound/dp/B0074L3QZ4/ref=sr_1_1?crid=1N0811ZP3P64C&keywords=kokuho+rose+rice&qid=1664764340&qu=eyJxc2MiOiIyLjU3IiwicXNhIjoiMi4yMiIsInFzcCI6IjIuMDYifQ%3D%3D&sprefix=kokuho%2Caps%2C186&sr=8-1


----------



## Stx00lax (Oct 2, 2022)

Definitely depends on which style of rice you prefer. For instance, with Jasmine rice, most brands will have subtle differences in overall quality, aroma and amount of water needed to cook. You’ll just need to experiment with different brands. Three ladies, ducky and elephant brand are all good for Jasmine . Also pay attention to the year on the bag. The newest/freshest releases of bags will always be more aromatic and produce a softer cooked rice. Rice from the previous year will always require a touch more water and produce a drier and more separated grain, which is better for making fried rice.


----------



## jedy617 (Oct 2, 2022)

Stx00lax said:


> Definitely depends on which style of rice you prefer. For instance, with Jasmine rice, most brands will have subtle differences in overall quality, aroma and amount of water needed to cook. You’ll just need to experiment with different brands. Three ladies, ducky and elephant brand are all good for Jasmine . Also pay attention to the year on the bag. The newest/freshest releases of bags will always be more aromatic and produce a softer cooked rice. Rice from the previous year will always require a touch more water and produce a drier and more separated grain, which is better for making fried rice.


I really enjoyed a jasmine rice with an elephant on the bag, forgot the exact brand because when I search, multiple pop up.


----------



## djacobson (Oct 2, 2022)

Have been buying from the Rice Factory for a couple years now: the rice factory NEW YORK and I have developed a far better appreciation of rice and the different varieties than I had before. They get shipments in about every month or so. They also have a good selection of reasonably priced pantry items. 

As for types Hokkaido Yumeprika is an excellent baseline. I'm currently enjoying the Miyagi Sasanishiki.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 3, 2022)

stringer said:


> The staple in my house is aged basmati. Swad, Deer, and Royal are brands I've seen all around the country. Costco usually carries legit aged basmati (although your might have to buy 25 pounds).
> 
> But I'm biased towards Himalayan/Indian/Mowgli cuisine.


Myself not being a rice snob... can you elaborate on the difference between aged and non-aged basmati? Never heard of it.


----------



## ITKKF (Oct 3, 2022)

On basmati theme: there is also a smoked basmati, which is popular in Persian cuisine. It is often used mixed in smaller quantities with regular basmati, adding aroma and flavor.


----------



## MarcelNL (Oct 3, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Myself not being a rice snob... can you elaborate on the difference between aged and non-aged basmati? Never heard of it.


have you tried Acquarello for risotto? If not give it a try, warning; I became a rice snob using that as gateway drug ;-)


----------



## blokey (Oct 3, 2022)

I really like Kokuho rose and Nishiki, very good texture for Eastern Asian style of cuisine, they are more sticky and absorb more water, they are good to pair with anything. I also like Jasmine rice, different texture, drier but more fragrant, they are good with more spicy cuisine.


----------



## blokey (Oct 3, 2022)

tostadas said:


> What kind of rice are you looking for? Rice typically for Chinese food is different than Japanese or Indian for example.


Chinese also got different rice depends on where the cuisine is from, Oryza sativa Japonica (Short grain rice) is more popular in the north and Oryza sativa Indica is more popular in the south. Japonica is more prized due to their softer texture and moist, Indica is harder and longer, they also can be planted 3 times a year so they are the majority of rice production.


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 3, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> have you tried Acquarello for risotto? If not give it a try, warning; I became a rice snob using that as gateway drug ;-)


No I never even heard of it. So far I've just bought whatever carnaroli rice was on sale at Hanos/Sligro... always left me satisfied so far. But maybe I'll give it a go at some point; according to the website Sligro has it. How does it differ from the normal risotto rice?


----------



## MarcelNL (Oct 3, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> No I never even heard of it. So far I've just bought whatever carnaroli rice was on sale at Hanos/Sligro... always left me satisfied so far. But maybe I'll give it a go at some point; according to the website Sligro has it. How does it differ from the normal risotto rice?


it can absorb more stock due to being aged (dried), while keeping a creamy texture. The difference is not like day and night but very noticeable especially when you already use good stock and great ingredients IME, just give it a whirl the small cans are affordable enough.


----------



## stringer (Oct 3, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Myself not being a rice snob... can you elaborate on the difference between aged and non-aged basmati? Never heard of it.



It is aged for 2-4 years to eliminate as much moisture as possible. This concentrates the flavor and aroma. It also changes the texture of the rice so that when you cook it, it is fluffier. Some research has shown that it is easier to digest and absorb nutrients from aged rice as well. It is a little more expensive than non-aged Basmati but in my opinion well worth it.


----------



## Lars (Oct 3, 2022)

My favorites are in line with everyone else; aged basmati, Acquarello for risotto and Royal Tiger jasmine rice.


----------



## MarcelNL (Oct 3, 2022)

stringer said:


> It is aged for 2-4 years to eliminate as much moisture as possible. This concentrates the flavor and aroma. It also changes the texture of the rice so that when you cook it, it is fluffier. Some research has shown that it is easier to digest and absorb nutrients from aged rice as well. It is a little more expensive than non-aged Basmati but in my opinion well worth it.


I never knew it existed, thanks! I already found out that a major groecery chain sells it (AH, Mehnat brand)


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 3, 2022)

I prefer Sona Masoori over Basmati as an Indian rice variety. Less dry, more flavourful taste and better texture.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2022)

Fly to Boston and go to Maruichi, operated by our own @Ochazuke.


----------



## Beerzebub (Oct 3, 2022)

I live in New Zealand but this might actually be relevant as I like rice from the US. For my everyday 'stir fry' rice I go for California grown medium-grain rice aimed at the Korean market, I find it easy to cook (in a sauce pan on the stove) and delicious. Brands like Rhee Chun and Wang Hangawee rice (shown below).

I also keep Basmati on hand.

Also I like to make Uzbek style lamb plov, and for this (just in case it's randomly of interest!) what's available that seems to work best is Spanish rice aimed at paella, like Calasparra rice.


----------



## deltaplex (Oct 3, 2022)

We prefer medium and short grain rice in our house and since most brands of rice from Japan and Korea sold in the US are California grown rice, we just direct source from a California grower: Chico Rice - Fresh Organic California Rice


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 3, 2022)

tostadas said:


> What kind of rice are you looking for? Rice typically for Chinese food is different than Japanese or Indian for example.



I guess in terms of cuisine, I cook a lot more Chinese-based stuff than the others. I do like cooking Middle Eastern and Indian but I cook those much less frequently.


Thanks for all the responses so far KKF!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 3, 2022)

i eat a lot of rice. i dont want to buy the bomb-diggity rice for my everyday needs. i just grab a bag of Calrose, hopefully on sale and move on with my life. its all getting so pricey these days anyways.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Oct 3, 2022)

For Jasmine rice I've tried a few brands at my Asian grocer and always come back to the Elephant brand. 25lb bags last about 3 months in my house, and it's always super fresh at the asian grocer.

For Japanese I always use Nishiki.


----------



## MowgFace (Oct 3, 2022)

I usually use Nishiki, but recently picked up a 50lb bag of Costco Calrose to give a try. 

Hopefully will serve was a solid table rice.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 3, 2022)

I just looked. My last three bags have been Nishiki. I get it from 99 ranch market. I get the 15lb bags two at a time. They fit my pantry bucket perfectly.


----------



## Ochazuke (Oct 3, 2022)

Koshihikari is often seen as the standard sushi rice. It’s a great Japanese short grain rice. The brand mentioned above is distributed by Nishimoto (which usually carries decent products).

Specifically regarding Japanese short grain rice, the two biggest things that make a difference in my opinion are amount of time after milling from brown rice and cooking method. Freshly milled Japanese short grain rice has better flavor and texture. I’m also a huge donabe fan. There’s no doubt that electric rice cookers are easier, more convenient, and more consistent. Nothing wrong with cooking in a regular pot either. But donabe cooking really makes a great texture when done well.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Oct 4, 2022)

Any recommendations for a good 'gateway rice' for someone who historically has just bought brands available at mass market grocery stores? Looking for a good table rice that might be available at a decently stocked Asian market.


----------



## ian (Oct 4, 2022)

My daily donabe.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 4, 2022)

growing up, my parents were on a budget. we ate nothing but generic texas long grained rice. i remember it coming in burlap bags. i wasnt picky as a kid. still not that picky as an adult.


----------



## NotAddictedYet (Oct 4, 2022)

While short grain rice is great and pairs well with eastern Asian cuisine, sometimes I feel it's too starch heavy. Maybe it's because the quantity I eat is a bit too much, but for some reason basmati rice doesn't feel as starch heavy and less likely to make me sleepy afterwards. I eat Royal basmati as a staple then from time to time treat myself to some koshihikari.


----------



## coxhaus (Oct 4, 2022)

I guess I eat mostly Texas grown rice as Texas produces around 7% of the USA grown rice. 

I bought some Spanish rice for my paella cooking. You had me looking into Texas grown rice and I found Texas grown Los Olivos Bomba rice for paella. Anybody tried it? I will try to buy some in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## sansho (Oct 4, 2022)

tamaki gold is my favorite koshihikari.

imo, it's important to be able to interpret date codes on rice bags.
i keep a google doc that i can pull up with my phone, and i try to figure them out as i go for brands that interest me.

i've figured a few out:


Bold = relevant date code
Year is underlined; Remainder is Julian date (day of year, Jan 2 = 002).
----------------------------

JFC Botan Calrose
UPC 011152034706
L2*9344
7*1*040* (from JFC International, but didn’t match the format on my bag)

JFC Nishiki
*1017*F22 (JFC International)

Shirakiku Calrose
UPC 074410603069
123TJ15906051848029769A , G.S.20017ASVR05:20am
???

Nomura & Co Kokuho Rose
UPC 073234020083
1228191FFL1 13:21
???

Tamaki Gold (Koshihikari)
UPC 097267322136
*03820*0ZBT3

Tamaki Haiga
*31319*0ZM4


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 14, 2022)

I made an impromptu stop at the market and I couldn't get the forum to open so I just grabbed a mid-priced bag.

Shirakiku brand medium grain calrose. Anything I should know about cooking with this type? Remember, I've only ever used routine grocery chain jasmine, basmati, etc.

EDIT: Okay, I now see it is a rather recent introduction form California.


----------



## rmrf (Oct 14, 2022)

JASinIL2006 said:


> Any recommendations for a good 'gateway rice' for someone who historically has just bought brands available at mass market grocery stores? Looking for a good table rice that might be available at a decently stocked Asian market.


I usually find kokuho rose at most asian markets and costco's where you find asians. Thats what I use for white rice. I tried Koshihikari once and it was definitely better imo, but wasn't worth the price increase for me. However, I usually eat brown (partially milled) rice.

IMO, the most important factor is to play with the amount of water you add during cooking. Every rice is a little different, every cooking method is different, and everyone's personal preference is a little different. Its like measuring how toasted you want your bread by how many watt-hours you give your toaster.


----------



## Beerzebub (Oct 16, 2022)

rmrf said:


> IMO, the most important factor is to play with the amount of water you add during cooking. Every rice is a little different, every cooking method is different, and everyone's personal preference is a little different. Its like measuring how toasted you want your bread by how many watt-hours you give your toaster.


Absolutely agree.

Anyway, how I cook medium-grain rice like the kind you bought (but by no means is this the best method!) is to rinse it well in cold running water and then let drain for a few minutes, put in a saucepan with around 1.1 to 1.25 cups of water for every cup of rice, bring to a simmer then cover with a tight-fitting lid and reduce the heat to the lowest it will go (provided that it will still gently simmer), cook for 20 minutes covered, then turn off the heat and leave covered for at least 10 more minutes (more is fine) to finish cooking from the residual steam. Optional: put something heavy on top of the lid to increase the steam pressure while the rice is cooking/steaming.

A good rice cooker is supposed to be better and I've thought about buying one for years, but this method works well enough so I just stick with it. It's cheap.


----------



## Ant4d (Oct 17, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Okay KKF how's about some input on buying rice?
> 
> I live in the US and not in a coastal metropolis but we have a couple decent-sized Asian markets. Let's baseline this at all my rice is from grocery store chains.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ant4d (Oct 17, 2022)

Basmati is a good rice for separation and has good flavour. Indian and Pakistan regions use this rice. It has a low GI and keep you feeling fuller for longer.The price varies a lot as there are different characteristic of the rice. The main one being the length of the cooked grain.
If you are looking for a softer rice then Jasmine is good for Thai and Vietnamese cuisines.

Daawat is great Basmati from India


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 17, 2022)

Im a fan of chopsticks. I need rice with some sticky.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 17, 2022)

This is the best Chinese rice. Fulinmen Aromatic Medium Grain Rice made in Wuchang (五常). Better than any Chinese or Japanese short/medium grain rice I've tried in the US. It is also one of the top brands in China. My 2nd favorite is Japanese Koshihikari rice. Doesn't smell as good as Fulinmen but tastes very good.


----------



## coxhaus (Nov 12, 2022)

My wife bought this rice is it any good? I asked her to buy something a little better.


----------



## OyakoDont (Nov 13, 2022)

ian said:


> My daily donabe.
> 
> View attachment 201623


What’s the easiest way you’ve found to clean your donabe? I’m always deterred from using it because I have to wait for it to cool all the way and then sometimes the rice is stuck on too much to get out. Then the outside has to be air dried for overnight or more until it’s completely dry.


----------



## MowgFace (Nov 13, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> My wife bought this rice is it any good? I asked her to buy something a little better.
> View attachment 208150


I like Nishiki! It’s what I normally get from the Asian market. Though personally, I use less water than the bag states. I like my grains drier

I usually use 1.5 cups of rice to 1.8 cups of water. (My fridge gives me the cup measure)


----------



## ian (Nov 13, 2022)

OyakoDont said:


> What’s the easiest way you’ve found to clean your donabe? I’m always deterred from using it because I have to wait for it to cool all the way and then sometimes the rice is stuck on too much to get out. Then the outside has to be air dried for overnight or more until it’s completely dry.



Idk, I just clean it out and wash the inside right after the meal. I don’t wait. Then I put it on the shelf and it dries. Maybe I’m doing something wrong, but I’ve never had a problem doing this.


----------



## simona (Nov 13, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> My wife bought this rice is it any good? I asked her to buy something a little better.
> View attachment 208150


Very good rice! We have been using it for years, both for sushi and for other dishes using Japanese rice. Comes in nice big bags too! What are you cooking?


----------



## coxhaus (Nov 13, 2022)

Sushi is the plan. I want to buy a Costco bag of long grain rice rather than our local supermarket, but my wife says it's too big.


----------



## OyakoDont (Nov 13, 2022)

In


ian said:


> Idk, I just clean it out and wash the inside right after the meal. I don’t wait. Then I put it on the shelf and it dries. Maybe I’m doing something wrong, but I’ve never had a problem doing this.


Interesting. I read that putting water in the clay pot while it is hot or warm could crack it.


----------



## ian (Nov 13, 2022)

OyakoDont said:


> In
> 
> Interesting. I read that putting water in the clay pot while it is hot or warm could crack it.



After I eat the meal, it’s cool enough that I can hold the bottom, at least for a bit. After all, I usually have the heat on super low for 10 min, then turn it off for 10-15 min, then eat for 30 min. So it’s never super hot when I wash it.


----------



## MowgFace (Nov 13, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> Sushi is the plan. I want to buy a Costco bag of long grain rice rather than our local supermarket, but my wife says it's too big.


I’m a few weeks into the Costco Calrose, and it’s been good to me. Same 1.5-1.8 ratio also. Comparable to Nishiki


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Nov 13, 2022)

Regarding long-grain/jasmine rice, this Gao Thom ST25 from Vietnam is very good. Not as dry as some others. Smells good and tastes very good.


----------

